# latest piece



## mcdarvy (Nov 24, 2012)

View attachment 263850
View attachment 263851
View attachment 263852
View attachment 263853


latest piece (14hrs red pine), comments and criticism appreciated, thanks all ya carvers for the inspiration! 

View attachment 263857


----------



## KenJax Tree (Nov 24, 2012)

mcdarvy said:


> View attachment 263850
> View attachment 263851
> View attachment 263852
> View attachment 263853
> ...



Criticism? On what thats awesome good job!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## twoclones (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice  I like the way you lifted his toes.


----------



## mcdarvy (Nov 25, 2012)

I used miniature hand carved figures as a reference, It is very helpful. I am working on a pioneer gal now.


----------



## Rickytree (Nov 25, 2012)

That's amazing. I think he winked at me.


----------



## Boydt8 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Nice*

Wow nice werk, Buffalo Bill? Keep up the nice carving!


----------



## woodie butcher (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice Work


----------



## funloven (Mar 2, 2013)

Its incredible what use carvers can do. I'm so jeolous


----------



## Dave Boyt (Mar 2, 2013)

Wait a minute, I know that guy. He just lives a couple miles down the road. How'd you get him to stand still long enough to pose for you?


----------

